# contracts or not



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

do you use a contract for a homeowner that calls and asks you to do a job and do you ask for material cost up front if your just getting into drywalling?


----------



## Arey85 (Jan 2, 2010)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> do you use a contract for a homeowner that calls and asks you to do a job and do you ask for material cost up front if your just getting into drywalling?


Yes aways use a contract especially for a homeowner youve never done work for in the past


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

cover your a$$...you can never have too much info on a contract...payment schedule etc.......i never start anything until it's signed and dated. got burned 1 time trying to be a nice guy.


----------

